# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Os "pigs", Video de como limpar tubos dos aquarios

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Encontrei um video engraçado, como se limpa os tubos de um aquario "industrial".
http://www.mbayaq.org/video/video_popup_pigging.asp

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Rosado

Interessante :Olá:  

Jorge Neves

----------

